# Sunlight Bicycle Dog Leash



## BraGGin Rights (Jul 7, 2012)

Anyone have this and know how to attach it? Cant find anything on the internet and the product doesnt come with instructions

My bike is a Trek 7.1 FX


----------



## Odin&Storm (Jan 22, 2013)

Sunlite Cycling - Products

even the mfg website isnt very informative. 

hope this helps.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Using pics from this site Amazon.com: Sunlite Bicycle Dog Leash: Sports & Outdoors

Looks like you need to loosen the rear skewer, slide it in place, and wrap the Velcro strap.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I wouldn't use a collar with that. Maybe a harness?


----------

